# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Obama'nın zaferi Türkiye'yi nasıl etkiler?

## bozok

*Obama'nın zaferi Türkiye'yi nasıl etkiler?* 

*05.11.2008 / gazetevatan.com*

*Ermeni sorunu ve PKK’ya karşı hamleler Türkiye-ABD ilişkilerinin kaderini belirleyecek*

Ermeni lobisinin yeni başkanın 24 Nisan’da yayınlayacağı bildiriye *“soykırım”* ifadesini sokmaya çalışağı sanılıyor, Türkiye’nin bu konuya dikkat etmesi gerektiği vurgulanıyor. üte yandan Lozan’daki azınlık haklarına ilişkin konular ve Kürt sorununun ABD’nin gündeminde olacağı da belirtiliyor.




Türkiye’nin atacağı adımlar ve yeni başkanın Ankara politikaları üzerine iyimser düşünenlerse *“Korkulacak bir şey yok, Türkiye cesur olmalı”* görüşünü savunuyor.



Can Dündar’ın sunduğu* “Neden?”* programında ABD başkanlık seçimleri ele alındı. Sosyolog-yazar Can Kozanoğlu ve psikolog-yazar Gündüz Vassaf, eski ABD büyükelçisi Faruk Loğoğlu, AKP Milletvekili Suat Kınıklıoğlu, CHP Milletvekili ve eski Washington Büyükelçisi şükrü Elekdağ stüdyoda ABD’nin başkan adaylarını ve Türkiye’ye yansımalarını değerlendirdi. Brookings Enstitüsü Türkiye Uzmanı ümer Taşpınar, Washignton’dan canlı yayına bağlanarak başkan adaylarının Ankara’yla ilgili görüşlerini aktardı. 

*ABD, ABD’LİLERE BIRAKILMAYACAK KADAR üNEMLİ*
*Psikolog, yazar Gündüz Vassaf*



ün seçimlerde Obama için çalışmış bir genç heyecanını şöyle anlattı: “O kadar seviyoruz ki Obama’yı, o kadar heyecanlandık ki, cuma akşamları partileri iptal edip kampanya yaptık.” ABD’de muazzam bir heyecan var.

ABD Amerikalılar’a bırakılmayacak kadar önemli bir ülke. Cumhuriyetçi aday John McCain, Sarah Palin’i, yani hiç ABD pasaportu almamış ve dünyayı bilmeyen birisini başkan yardımcısı adayı gösterdi. ABD’nin en büyük gücü, kim olursa olsun, hangi sınıftan olursa olsun başarabileceğine inanıyor, zengin olabileceğine, sınıf değiştirebileceğine inanıyor. Ve buna inananları da kendi ülkesine çekiyor. Bu aynı zamanda rahatlıkla başka bir ülkeyi zaptetme hakkını kendilerinde görmelerine neden oluyor.




ABD seçimlerini bir tüketici olarak izliyoruz, beyzbol oynamadığımız halde şapkasını takıyoruz, onlar gibi giyinip onlar gibi yiyoruz vs... Obama mı yoksa McCain mi bize göre daha iyi diye soruyoruz ama Türkiye başkan adaylarından ne istiyor, bunu sormuyoruz ve bilmiyoruz.

*OBAMA’NIN İNSANLIK İüİN SİMGESEL ANLAMI VAR*
*Sosyolog, gazeteci-yazar Can Kozanoğlu*



Obama’nın seçilmesi tüm insanlık açısından simgesel bir anlam taşıyor. 106 yaşında bir siyah kadının tekerlekli sandalyeyle Obama için oy kullanmaya geldiğini gösterdiler televizyonda. Bu kadının yaşadıklarını bir gözümüzün önüne getirelim, bırakın çocukluğunu 60 yaşında bile ırk ayrımı yaşamış bir kadın, 1902 doğumlu... Ve kadının ömrü vefa etmiş, bir siyah başkan adayı için oy kullandı. 

Hillary Clinton ve Barack Obama Demokrat Parti’nin başkanlık adayı için yarışırken bir anket yayınlanmıştı. “ABD siyah bir başkan adayına hazır mı?” şeklindeki soruya beyazların çoğunluğu “evet” derken, siyahların çoğunluğu “hayır” cevabını vermiş. Beyazlar siyah başkan seçilebilir diye düşünüyor, siyahlar buna güvenmiyor, böyle ilginç bir ülke...



ABD’de de tıpkı Türkiye’de olduğu gibi yıllardır gençlerin apolitik olduğu söyleniyordu ama Obama ile birlikte ön seçimlerde bile katılım rekoru kırıldı. Erken oy kullananların sayısı da bir rekor kırıldı. Obama’nın topladığı bağış miktarı da en üst limitte, bağış yapan kişi sayısı da rekor olarak kayıtlara geçti.

Amerikalılar başkan adaylarının TV’deki tartışmalarına çok önem vermiyorlar bana göre. Ekonomiye göre oy veriyorlar genelde. Sempatikliğiyle öne çıkan Barack Obama neden yardımcılığına antipatikliğiyle tanınan Joe Biden gibi bir ismi seçti? şu yüzden: Biden beyaz, katolik, dış politika konusunda tecrübeli, Demokrat Parti’nin sağ kanadından... Obama dengeleri gözetti ve Biden gibi tecrübeli birisini yanına aldı.



ABD toplumunun çok muhafazakar olduğunu görüyoruz, genelde cinsellik ve resmi görevdeki insanların yalan söylediğinin ortaya çıkması konusunda... Bill Clinton’ın oval ofisteki seks skandalı ve ardından bunu inkar ederken yalan söylemesi normalde bir başkanı koltuğundan götürebilirdi ancak Clinton iktidara geldiğinde Dow Jones endeksi 3 binin üzerindeydi, skandal patladığında ise 10 bini geçmişti. Bu ekonomik performans ABD’lilerin skandalı kaldırmasını sağladı.

ABD toplumu cehaletten yana diplerdedir diye bilinir. Ancak dünyada en çok bilimsel makale yayınlayan ülke de ABD’dir. Bununla birlikte cezaevindeki insan nüfusundan yana, en yüksek oran da onlarda. Oradaki nüsuf 2 milyon 300 bini geçti.

*TüRKİYE’NİN BİR ADAY TERCİHİ YOK*
*Eski ABD Büyükelçisi Faruk Loğoğlu*



Cumhuriyetçiler ve Demokratlar arasında Türkiye’ye bakış açısından fazla bir fark yok. Cumhuriyetçiler’le Ankara’nın daha iyi geçinmesinin nedeni Cumhuriyetçiler insan hakları konusunda daha az hassastır ve savunma konusuna önem verirler. Türkiye bakımından bir aday tercihi yok.

Ermeni lobisi en uygun fırsatı kollamaya çalışacaktır, 24 Nisan tarihi var önümüzde, yeni başkan 20 Ocak’ta yemin edecek, bu dönemde Ermeni lobisi yeni başkanın 24 Nisan’da yayınlayacağı bildiriye “soykırım” ifadesini sokmaya çalışabilirler, Türkiye’nin bu konuya dikkat etmesi gerekiyor.

Türkiye’de insan haklarına ilişkin, Lozan’daki azınlık haklarına ilişkin veya Kürt sorunundaki sorunlar çözülmedikçe ABD’nin gündeminden de düşmeyecektir.

*PKK’YA BAKIş NET, ERMENİ KONUSU NET DEğİL*
*AKP milletvekili Suat Kınıklıoğlu*



Ermeni konusunun ilk altı ayda Kongre’ye gelme olasılığı düşük. Ancak bizi endişelendiren Obama’nın daha entelektüel olan Chicago’dan gelmesi, ekibinde “soykırım” konusunda uzman birkaç ismin bulunması. Obama’nın kazanması halinde Ermeni lobisi tabi ki bastıracaktır ancak Obama ve ekibinin böyle bir maceraya atılacağını düşünmüyorum, çünkü Türkiye ile tüm ilişkilerin altüst olmasını göze alamazlar, stratejik ortaklığa zarar vermez.

Ermeni konusunda daha net ve önümüzü göremeyeceğimiz bir tablo var, PKK konusunda ise Obama ve Biden’ın seçim bildirgesinde açıkladıkları gibi “Türk ve Iraklı liderlerle görüşürek bu sorunun çözülmesini istiyorlar”, burada tablo daha net.

Ermeni konusunda psikolojik üstünlük bizde, bunu unutmayalım. Ana hedefimiz Ermeni diasporası değil Erivan olmalı. Obama ile Suriye ve İran konusunda Türkiye aynı çizgide. Bush’un ilk iktidara geldiği dönemden bu yana dengeler değişti, bugün Kafkasya ve Ortadoğu’da ağırlığını ortaya koymuş ve liderliği benimsenmiş bir Türkiye var. PKK konusunda da Obama yönetimiyle sorun yaşanacağını sanmıyorum.

*İLİşKİLERİN KADERİNİ PKK BELİRLEYECEK*
*CHP milletvekili ve eski Washington Büyükelçisi şükrü Elekdağ*

Türk ABD ilişkilerini tayin edecek unsun Amerika’nın PKK sorununa nasıl bakacağıdır. ABD, Mart 2003’teki tezkereden sonra Türkiye’ye karşı bir cezalandırma politikası uyguladı. Tezkerenin geçmemesi üzerine ABD PKK’yı listesinden çıkardı ve terör örgütüne can üfledi. 4 yıl boyunca bu durum devam etti. ABD, Irak’ı işgal eden ülke olarak PKK’ya karşı son derece önemli sorumlulukları olmasına rağmen kılını kıpırdatmadı. Bütün bu süre zarfında ilişkiler üzerindeki esas olumsuz etken, PKK’yı Barzani’nin kullanmasına göz yummuştur. Yeni başkan PKK’ya bakışını değiştirir ve terör örgütüne karşı Türkiye’ye operasyon izni verirse ilişkiler değişir. Ermeni konusunda da Türkiye’nin yeni başkan seçilmesinden sonra ilk 3-4 ayda çok dikkatli olması gerekiyor.

Türkiye yeni gelecek yönetime “ya Türkiye ya Barzani” tercihini yaptırmalı. Türkiye bugüne kadar ABD’ye karşı son derece ezik bir politika izledi, ABD’ye bazı hususları anlatmalıyız açık bir şekilde. Türkiye-ABD ilişkilerini Irak’ın kaderini belirleyecektir.

*OBAMA TüRKİYE’Yİ DAHA İYİ TANIYOR*
*ümer Taşpınar Brookings Enstitüsü Türkiye uzmanı*

Obama’nın ekibindeki Türkiye uzmanları Bush ve McCain’in ekibindeki Türkiye uzmanlarından ülkemizi daha iyi tanıyorlar. Obama ile ilgili hep Ermeni konusu gündeme getiriliyor ancak tabloya daha geniş açıdan bakıp sakin olmalıyız. üünkü Obama’nın Türkiye uzmanları Clinton’ın uzmanlarıyla aynı neredeyse. Korkulacak bir şey yok, Türkiye kendine güvenmeli. Yapılması gereken Erivan’la ilişkileri daha da geliştirmeli, yeni adımlarla ABD’deki Ermeni lobisi marjinalize edilmelidir. Türkiye’nin atacağı adımlara bağlı olarak Ermeni “soykırım” tasarısı gündeme gelmeyecektir. Sınırın açılması ve diğer doğru adımları atmasıyla kozları eline geçirecektir, Türkiye Obama iktidarından korkmasın. Ortadoğu ve AB politikalarında da aynı değerlendirme geçerli, Obama Türkiye için AB’de lobi yapacaktır mutlaka.

Türkiye Kuzey Irak’ta Barzani ile masaya oturarak korkmadığını gösterdi ve bu adım Washington’da takdir ediliyor. Obama seçilirse Türkiye ve Barzani arasında diyalog kapısını zorlayacaktır. ABD her zaman iki gücün birbiriyle konuşmasını isteyecektir. üatışmacı olmak yerine Kuzey Irak yönetimiyle PKK, petrol ve bölgesel dengeler konusunda nasıl anlaşmalar yapılabilir, Türkiye bu konulara yönelmeli. Demokrat yönetimle Türkiye ilişkileri daha iyi bir çizgiye geçecektir, Türkiye daha cesur olmalı.


...

----------


## bozok

*KARAOğLAN KAZANDI AMA...*


Ve ABD yeni başkanını seçti; Demokrat Parti adayı Barack Obama ABD’nin 44. Başkanı oldu.


Türk medyası şu an Obama’nın başkanlığı konusunda tam bir bayram havasında. 


Aslına bakarsanız; McCain’in saldırgan dış politikasından korkan medyamız uzun zaman önce Obama’ya övgüler düzmeye başlamıştı.

Odatv.com olarak biz ise; medyanın el üstünde tuttuğu ve *“barışçıl”* olarak lanse ettiği Obama ve ekibinin, İsrail lobisiyle bağlantıları açısından olsun, yeni dünya düzenini kurmada kararlığı açısından olsun McCain’den aşağı yanı olmadığını pek çok yazı/haberle gündeme getirmiştik.


Kısa bir hatırlatma yararlı olabilir:


Pakistan’da askeri müdahale yapılmasını Bush’a öneren Obama’ydı. 

Obama’nın başkan yardımcısı Joe Biden, Siyonist olmak için Yahudi olmak gerekmediğini söyleyen, İsrail’deki Amerikan elçiliğinin Kudüs’e taşınması gerektiğini savunan, son olarak yaptığı bir açıklamada Obama’nın başkan seçildiğinde pek çok teste tabi tutulacağı ve *“beklenmedik ölçüde sert”* kararlar verebileceğini söyleyerek gelecekteki kararlar için yol yapan *“şahinler kadar şahin”* bir isim.


Mc Cain’in neo-con bağlantılarından mı dem vuruluyor? Obama, kendi ekibinde *Wolfowitz’in yakın çevresinden Dennis Ross*’a yer açmış durumda.


Kısacası, ABD’nin yeni başkanı bir *‘Karaoğlan’* oldu ancak büyük bir *AMA* ile…




*Odatv.com*
5 Kasım 2008

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye bunlara hazırlıklı ol!*


*Oray Eğin*
*Akşam Gzt.*
*06.11.2008*



Türk televizyonlarının Obama hakkındaki yayınlarını şaşkınlıkla izliyorum. Bu kadar mı bilgisiz ve analizden uzak habercilik yapılır. Okumadan, araştırmadan, işin aslını öğrenmeden sadece işkembe-i kübradan atarak seçim yayını yapıyorlar. Amerika’nın dinamiklerini, sınıf farklılıklarını bilmeden sadece duygusal olarak Obama’yı destekliyorlar. Tabii Demokrat Parti’nin Türkiye üzerindeki hesaplarını,* taşeron* Sivil Toplum Kuruluşları’nı ayrıca söylemeye gerek yok.

Benim kastım merkez medyadaki Amerikan seçimi yorumcuları. Hiç mi bir şey bilmezler! İnsan soramadan ediyor, bu kadar da cahil olunur mu? Sanki kahvede iki kişi oturmuşlar Obama’nın *sadece renginden dolayı* *seçildiğini* düşünüyorlar.

Koskoca Amerikan seçimi sadece bir liderin ten rengiyle değerlendirebilir mi? Gelin de şu Obama’yı bir anlayalım. Barack Obama’nın Başkanlığı Türkiye’ye sıkıntı verecek.


üünkü:

1- Ermeni Soykırımı’nı kabul edecek. Başkan Yardımcısı *Joe Biden* yıllardır Ermeni lobisiyle işbirliği içinde. Diaspora’ya verdiği sözler var, Türk düşmanlığını gizlemiyor bile.

2- Pek çokları Ermeni Soykırımı tasarısı için* “Ne olacak kabul edelim”* rahatlığı içinde. Halbuki bu tasarının geçmesi, Amerika’nın kabullenmesi bizzat Türkiye sokaklarındaki adamı etkileyecek. Belki evinizden olacaksınız, olmasanız bile cebinizden para çıkacağı kesin. Diaspora, Türkiye’den tazminat talep edecek ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti de bu tazminatı ödemek zorunda kalacak

3- Obama’nın yardımcısı Joe Biden, kendisi Hıristiyan olsa da *Siyonizm’i de destekleyen* bir siyasetçi. 20 yıldır Yahudi lobisiyle iç içe. Bu yakınlığın Ortadoğu’da nelere yol açacağını tahmin etmek zor değil. Kafalarındaki plan Türkiye’nin yeni dönemde Amerika-İsrail çıkarlarını bölgede uygulayacak taşeron devlet olması.

4- Türk aydını Obama Irak’tan çekilecek diye alkış tutuyor. Ne kadar saf ve bilgisizce konuşuyorlar. Dün, Irak’a girmesini alkışlıyordu, bugün de çıkmasını. Halbuki Obama, Irak’ın üçe bölünmesi gerektiğini seçim kampanyasında açıkladı: Sünni, şii ve Kürt olarak. Bu Bağımsız Kürdistan’a yeşil ışık yakılmasıdır.

5- Yine Türk aydının bilmediği bir gerçek var: Demokratların Ordu’yu az kullandıkları bir mit’tir. Onlar sadece *Ordu’ya az para verirler, ama çok kullanırlar.* Ordu’nun Obama döneminde kışlasına çekileceğini söylemek çocukluktur. 

*Kaba hatlarıyla yazdığım bu olguları toparlarsak:* Ermeni meselesinde taviz, Kürdistan’a evet, İsrail’in İran’a saldırmasına yardım etmek gerekiyor. ünümüzdeki dört yılda Türkiye’nin köşeye sıkıştırılacağı konular bunlar. Demokrat Parti, sözde Türk demokratları ve İkinci Cumuriyetçiler’den de kamuoyunun bunlara hazırlanmasını sağlamalarını istiyor. *Yandaş Basın’da çıkan haber ve yorumlar da bu yönde değil mi?*


...

----------


## bozok

*Sakın haaa...* 

*Halit Kakınç*
*Akşam Gzt.*
*06.11.2008*


...öyle bir safdilane gayretkeşlik içine girip de Obama’nın posterlerini odanızın, işyerinizin, kahvehaneleriniz duvarlarına filan asmayın. MalÃ»m, iyiniyetli ve kandırması oldukça kolay bir toplumuz.

Zamanında Kennedy’yi bir sevdik bir sevdik ki, görme gitsin. Ben yetiştim. Fotoğrafları kapış gitti. Sanırım o dünya budalası 45’liklerin bedava dağıtılmasından sonraydı. şöyle diyordu şarkıda: *“Amerika... Amerika... Türkler, dünya durdukça... Beraber olacaklar... Hürriyet Savaşı’nda...”* Galiba, Obama ile hasret gideriyoruz.

Obama’nın 2009 Nisan’ı sonrasında* nasıl Kara şahin olacağını* göreceğiz. ABD’nin dış politikası, pat diye değişmez. Zaman alır. Ama kaçınılmaz şeyler ergeç yaşanacak. *Epey canımız sıkılacak.*

Hassas konularımız belli. Aklınıza hemen Kıbrıs geliyor, biliyorum. Kıbrıs konusu, kendi sürecinde ilerliyor. Kafanıza takmayın. Ermeni Tasarısı’nı da fazla düşünmeyin. KabÃ»l edilsin veya edilmesin, sigorta şirketleri çoktan devreye girdi. En çok Ermenistan’la yakınlaşma zarar görür, aldırmayın.


*Dana’nın Kuyruğu*

Türkiye açısından dana’nın kuyruğu, Irak’la ilgili olarak kopup kopmama noktasına gelecek. Obama, seçim konuşmalarında ABD’nin Irak’tan çekilme tarihinin öne alınacağını söyleyip durdu. Hatırlayacaksınız. üekilecek çekilmesine de, nasıl çekilecek?

Obama’nın gafları ile meşhur 65’lik beyaz-katolik bir başkan yardımcısı adayı var: *Joseph Robinette Biden Jr.* *İşte bu zat-ı muhterem, Türkiye’nin başına katmerli bir bela olacak.*

Tek tek ayrıntılarına girmiyorum - Türkiye’nin ABD Büyükelçisi görevinde bulunmuş isimleri ve konuyla ilgili Türk diplomatları bulun, size anlatsınlar. Türkiye’nin aleyhinde hangi proje, tasarı ve düşmanlık olduysa... üok uzaklarda aramanıza hiç gerek yok, hemen altında birinci imza ve fikir babası olarak bu hazreti bulursunuz.

Hele hele işgal altındaki Irak’la ilgili öyle bir planı var ki bu hazret’in, Obama’nın erken çekilme vaadi ile birleşecek. Plan değil saatli bomba - Türkiye’nin altını oyacak!


*Irak’ta kopacak*

*Joe Biden* denilen bu Beyaz şahin’in planı, kaba hatları ile şöyle: 

Irak, üç parçaya bölünecek. Güneyde bir şii-Arap bölgesi oluşturulacak. Ortada bir Sünni-Arap yönetimi yer alacak. Kuzey Irak’ta, yani güneydoğu sınırımızın hemen altında da bağımsız-yarı bağımsız-otonom, hangi adı verirseniz verin, resmi bir Kürdistan kurulacak.

Böylece, çoktandır başlatılan hareket, iyice olgunlaştığı mülahazası ile ögörülen meyvesini verecek. Bu arada, Türkiye’nin üzerinde bizim bir türlü üstesinden gelemediğimiz klasik dosyalar açılarak baskı kurulacak.

Neler bu dosyalar?.. Başta İnsan Hakları ile ilgili şikayetlere yol açan uygulamalar... Ve yine sağından solundan açık verdiğimiz, yırtıklarını bir türlü yamayamadığımız demokratikleşme süreci...

Sonuçları önceden belli bir başkanlık seçimi sürecinin ortasında, *Mesut Barzani ABD’ye niye gitti?.. Neler konuştu?.. Ne vaatler aldı, hiç merak ediyor musunuz?*

İsterseniz, Obama posterlerini asmayı bir süre erteleyin.

...

----------


## bozok

*Batı cephesinde yeni bir şey yok!*


*Onur Kumbaracıbaşı* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*07.11.2008*



Barack Obama ABD’nin yeni başkanı... Görünürdeki önemli özelliği ülkesinin ilk siyah derili başkanı olması. Tutucu Amerikalı seçmen bu kez kendini aştı. McCain’den genç ve dinamik Demokrat aday senatör Obama’yı dünyanın en güçlü ülkesinin başına geçirdi. 

Coşkulu kutlamalardan anlaşılıyor ki, Obama Amerikan halkının itilmiş kakılmış eski kölelerinin torunlarında, yoksul ülkelerden gelmiş göçmenlerde, toplumun marjinal kesimini oluşturan, en kötü koşullarda, bizdeki gecekonduların yanında saray kalacağı sefalet köşelerinde sürünen, hastane yüzü görmeden parklarda, izbe sokak köşelerinde ölen ezilmiş kesimlerinde beklenmedik umutlar filizlendirmiştir. Adeta *“mutlu son”* la biten Hollywood filmlerindeki gibi...

Aynı duygu ve umutların az gelişmiş yoksul toplumların kadersiz insanları tarafından da paylaşıldığı söylenebilir. Dünya Obama’nın kişiliğinde ezilmişliğin, horlanmanın tatlı intikamını almışçasına bu seçimi kendi zaferi olarak görmeye hazırdır... *İstenen de budur!* Bizde de Yeşilçam’ın klasik fakir zengin evlilikleriyle ünlenmiş Hollywood taklidi sahte romantizmi, bu gelişmede sadece umutsuz yoksulluğun rüyası olarak kalmıyor, en gerçekçi yorumcuları bile daha güzel bir gelecek beklentisine sürükleyebiliyor... Entelektüel beyazların romantizmini coşturuyor! *İnsanlık umuda aç!..*


***


Toplumsal beklentiler, her reklam prodüksiyonunun senaryosunu çekici kılan, yapımcıyı kolları sıvamaya iten kazanç güdüsünün temelindeki hesaplamalardır. ABD ileriye dönük planlamalarında eskittiği senaryonun yenilenmesi, beklentilerle örtüşmesi gereğini sanırım çok önceden gördü. üzellikle* dünyada yaratığı çirkin Amerikalı imajını silmesi gerektiğini* anladı. Bush yönetiminin insani değerleri hiçe sayan yaklaşımlarının açtığı yaralara merhem sürülmesi zamanının geldiğini kavradı. ülke içindeki etnik bazlı gerilimlerin azaltılmasını da sağlayacak yeni makyajının zeminin sessizce ve ustaca hazırladı.

Anımsanacaktır, Hollywood filmlerinde, dizilerinde yıllar yılı salt uşak, şoför, bilemediniz kahya rollerinde görülen azınlık mensubu oyunculara uzunca bir süredir başrollerde, ya da beyazlardan üstün pozisyonlarda roller ve Oscar ödülleri verilir oldu. Dedektiflerin amiri siyah derili, yargıç kadın ve siyahi, uzman üinli, başarılı polis Porto Rikolu olarak seyircinin karşısına çıkarılıyor. Bir dizide ABD Başkanı siyah derili olarak gösteriliyor. Beyaz bürokratlar saygıyla onun emirlerini uyguluyorlar... Sanki bir alıştırma ve prova yapılıyor gibi... Sonunda Obama ile yeni senaryo gerçekleştirilmiş oluyor. Gelişmeyi farklı bir çizginin savaşçısı olan M. Luther King’in* “rüyası”* çerçevesinde yorumlarken dikkatli olunmalı... Obama barışçı enstrümanlara öncelik vereceğini söylese de Amerikan dış politikasının genel hedeflerinin dışında farklı şekilleneceğini ummak yanlış olur. Büyük devletlerin milli politikaları iktidar değişikliklerinden sadece görünüşte etkilenir, özde değişmez!


***


*Türkiye için ABD Başkanı ismi ne olursa olsun, hep aynı kişidir.* üünkü ilişkilerimizi belirleyen karşılıklı çıkarlardır. ürneğin Ermeni tasarısının Obama yönetiminde geçmesi, zorlansak da olanaklı görünmüyor. ABD içte ve dışta makyajını, görüntüsünü modaya uyduruyor. Kulisteki yöneticiler değişmiyor. Kapitalizm pisliğinden gübre üretip yetiştirdiği çiçeğin satışından kazanç sağlayan özelliklere sahiptir. Watergate, İrangate, ve Clinton’ın seks maceralarında olduğu gibi... Marx, çağı sarsan eseri* “Das Kapital”* i bugün yazsa, sistemin ürkütücü çarklarının işleyişine mutlaka yepyeni değerlendirmeler eklerdi...

*Erich Maria Remarque*’ın savaşın iç yüzünü, acılarını, siyasal hırsın yarattığı sefaleti, çarpıcı gerçekçilikle aydınlattığı kitabının, bu uygarlık ayıbının engellenmesinde esamesi okunmamıştır ama başlığı uyarıcıdır: *“Batı Cephesinde Yeni Bir şey Yok”...*


...

----------


## bozok

*Barack Hüseyin Obama'dan dersler* 


*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/11/2008* 




Barack Hüseyin Obama ABD Başkanı, yardımcısı da Joseph Biden oldu. Biz buna yeni bir dönem başlıyor diyebiliriz. Kaba güce ve zulme dayalı Bush siyaseti, ABD’yi hem mağlubiyete götürmüş, hem de ağır bir itibar kaybına uğratmıştı. Dünya gerilmişti. 

*Obama önce ortamı yumuşatmaya çalışacak. Sonra da, bu taktik değişiklikle, stratejik hedeflere ulaşmaya çalışacaktır.* Başka bir ifade ile metotlar, araçlar değişecek, ama amaçlar aynı kalacaktır. ABD derin güçlerinin; devlet organları, büyük sermaye örgütleri ve küresel hegemonya gücünün uygun gördüğü gibi. 

Bu genel tespitten sonra, konuya Türkiye açısından bakalım. ünce şu bizim her şeyi bilen takımın garipliklerine işaret edelim. üocuklar gibi sevindiler. Neden mi? Obama kazandı, doğru. ABD halkı mutlu, doğru. Hiç etnik vurgu yapmamış. Doğru. Amerikan milletinden olmakla gurur duymuş, hep Amerikan kimliğini yüceltmiş. Bu da doğru. Peki Obama bizim için ne düşünüyor? Bu pek önemli değil. İleride her şey yoluna girer.

2. cumhuriyetçilerin öncülük ettiği bilmişlerimizin yazdıkları, çizdikleri böyle. Kimlikleri, ezbercilik ve çelişkiye dayalı. Mesela şu* “etnik”* ve *“milli kimlik”* çelişkisi, belirleyicileri gibi olmuş. Aslında her aydın, etnik/ırk kökeni ne olursa olsun, üst kimlik denilen milli kimlikle, dahil olduğu milletle iftihar eder. Obama’nın yaptığı da bundan ibarettir. İnsanlığın en üst ve en gelişmiş hali olan bir *“millet”*e ait olmak, asli unsurdan sayılmak mükemmelliği,* “ırk”* denilen ilkelliğe takılmak, cehaleti seçmek olur. Onun için hiçbir entelektüel, gerçek bir aydın, medenileşmeyi reddetmez, kendisi ve toplumu için gerginlik ve çatışma demek olan bağnazlığı ve ırkçılığı savunmaz. Tabii* “bizimkiler”* hariç. 
Obama siyah derili biri, ama etnik farklılığa, etnik kimliğe vurgu yapmıyor, hep Amerikan millet kimliğiyle hareket ediyor, bununla gurur duyuyor diye yazıyorlar. Obama’yı bundan dolayı övüyorlar. Ama konu Türkiye’ye gelince her şey değişiyor. Nedense, etnik/ırk kimlikçiliği ABD’de yanlış, Türkiye’de doğrudur. Bunlara göre; Irk kimliğini milli kimliğin üstüne çıkarmak, dünyanın her yerinde yanlış ve tehlikeli, Türkiye’de insan haklarının gereğidir. *Türkiye’de millet bütünlüğünü ayrıştırıp, bir vücudu parçalamak gibi, bölücülük yapmak, aydın (!) olmanın gereğidir.* Orada, 250 senede, 72.5 milletten bir Amerikan milletinin doğması normal, bizde sadece bu topraklarda bin senede bir millet olmam mümkün değil.

Bu taife azıp, iyice zıvanadan çıkmıştır. Etnik/ırk bölücülüğü uğruna, insanlık suçu sayılan terörü bile savunuyorlar. Hasılı kendi milletinden ve devletinden nefret eden böyle bir taife hiçbir yerde bulunamaz. Bu hale *“çelişki kimliği”* denebilir mi? üünkü* “çelişki”* nin bile bir masumiyeti vardır. 


* * * 


Obama ve Biden’in hayati sorunlarımıza dair görüşlerine gelince. 

Kıbrıs. Türk askeri varlığı* “işgal”* olarak niteleniyor. Siyasi bir çözümün, Kuzey Kıbrıs’taki işgali kaldıracağı, trajik bölünmüşlüğü onarıp, bölgeye barış ve refahı getireceği, yıllardır ayrı yaşayan *“Kıbrıslılar”* a bir gelecek inşa edeceği ileri sürülüyor.

Biden Rum ve Yunanistan’la ilgili anlaşmazlıklarda hep karşımızda yer almış.

Ermenistan. Sözde *“Ermeni soykırımı”* nın tanınacağına dair, ilk defa yazılı taahhüt yapılıyor. Ekibinde* “soykırım”* konusunda uzman kişiler bulunuyormuş. Biden, *’Ermeni soykırımı’* tasarılarına verdiği destekle tanınıyor. Ermenistan’la başlatılan diplomasiye destek veriliyor.

*Irak.* Amerikan askerleri 16 ayda çekilecekmiş. Türk ve Iraklı Kürt liderleri bir araya getirecek kapsamlı bir anlaşma için diplomatik çabalara öncülük edilecekmiş. Irak’ın etnik ve dini çizgilere göre üçe bölünmesi de öneriliyor.

*Patrikhane.* Fener Rum Patriği’nin* “ekümenik”*, yani* “evrensel”* olarak tanınması, Heybeliada Ruhban Okulunun açılması isteniyor.

*Bölücü terör.* PKK terör örgütüdür, ama Türkiye’de bir *“Kürt sorunu”* vardır görüşü benimseniyor. 

*İran.* İran’ın nükleer silahta ısrarı, *“kabul edilemez”* bulunuyor. İran’la görüşmelerin uluslararası ağır yaptırımlara meşruluk sağlayacağı savunuluyor. 

*Afganistan.* Irak’tan çekilen askerlerin bir kısmının Afganistan’a gönderilmesi öngörülüyor..

*Orta Doğu.* İsrail politikalarının güçlü şekilde sürdürüleceği belirtiliyor.


*Evet özetle, Türkiye ortaya kararlı bir irade koymazsa, ilişkilerin iyileşeceğine dair hiçbir işaret yok.* 



...

----------

